
How to know you've been coding too long in .Net - plurby
https://lachlanbarclay.net/2015/04/coding-too-long-in-dot-net
======
jacob9706
#22 got me

"Have you ever tried to use the xaml designer for... like... anything? Yeah I
thought you'd enjoy that one."

